# LFTS 12-13-2020



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

Up and at em hunters!!!
Nice and chilly!!
Heading out to SLP Public Land this morning with my brother, cousin and uncle.
Good luck to all that make it out.
Be safe and shoot straight!!!


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Good morning everyone! I'll be Live From the Truck in Cass County with my binoculars sipping coffee today while my son gives one last firearms chance at filling his second buck tag. It's been a great season for us, but would be awesome if he can top it off with a nice buck today. He has much better odds of scoring on a nice buck than the Lions to beat GB today...but always a chance for both!!! Good luck to all!!!


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Morning! Looking forward to today, yesterday’s weather sucked.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Good luck muzzleloader hunters. It’s down to the wire if you want a buck. The storm has passed, it should be a good day.


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Sipping coffee now,be onthe road in a few.
Looking for a freezer filler


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Should be a great morning nice calm and chilly. Time is getting short so let's get it done. Good luck all!


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

I'm in today. Gave the deer the day off yesterday so I could drop traps, glad to get some of those out.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## welder72 (Nov 5, 2015)

Headed out in good old Clay county Indiana, good luck and be safe.


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

Heading to Van Buren this morning. Got my gear dried out from yesterday's soaking and ready to roll.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

I’m up with my coffee but won’t be out until afternoon. Hoping to see some hunters with their deer before then. 
Good luck.


----------



## lizajane (Jul 31, 2008)

Good luck everyone 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

Heading out on the home front, it looks like a great morning. I am trying to hit both properties today, need a date with one of those Willbur bucks. Let's hit da woods Ruptured Bloodstream.


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

Got up early and drove to camp. What’s this weird looking white stuff all over the ground? Didn’t look like this when I pulled out of my driveway at 4 am.

Furnace running and coffee pot working. Just got the thermos filled and getting ready to head out to the blind. Hoping to see some bonus coyotes this morning.


----------



## greense1 (Sep 20, 2012)

No wind so I’m up in a treestand on Antrim county public for an all day sit. Picture to come after light. Good luck everyone!


----------



## paragonrun (Dec 16, 2009)

Good luck to all I'm tagged out but my daughter is still trying to get it done. This might be her last day. She doesn't know if she wants me to get the crossbow back out.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Calm and quiet.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Myself and my wife (married 8 days) are in a boxblind on a GT County private 40. So much snow on the trees it's really hard to see anywhere. Lots of fresh tracks, right by the blind ....looking for a doe...wish us luck.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Brian W. (Dec 10, 2002)

Kinda nipplely out here.
4 does so far, and them damn crows are making a lot of noise.


----------



## greense1 (Sep 20, 2012)

Hunting right along bedding. Too much snow on the trees to see more than 40 or so yards.


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

Rough start, had one bust me before light but a great morning to be out.


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

Crisp and quiet this morning in Ottawa county. Just had a group of 5 does n fawns pass through the very end of my north lane.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

MichiFishy said:


> Rough start, had one bust me before light but a great morning to be out.
> View attachment 616497


Nice pic.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Did your wife know her honeymoon suite was going to be a box blind??
Congratulations. 



Sam22 said:


> Myself and my wife (married 8 days) are in a boxblind on a GT County private 40. So much snow on the trees it's really hard to see anywhere. Lots of fresh tracks, right by the blind ....looking for a doe...wish us luck.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Brighton Rec
Summit Viper
Haven't seen an animal yet.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Airoh said:


> Did your wife know her honeymoon suite was going to be a box blind??
> Congratulations.


She wants you to know that this is not our honeymoon  we had lots of fun plans, Covid be damned. 

Seeing even one deer would help. These buggers are smart, and nocturnal. Tracks all over from last night 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Got pretty breezy the last 20 minutes before shooting light. Now it has settled to dead still...my favorite conditions...not! 
Five does early. Too far but I think I can meet up with them in tomorrow morning, lol.


----------



## bear5h (Jul 28, 2018)

One more go from hillside









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

My son and I are out for our last hunt in camp for the 2020 season. It’s been a slow hunting year for us for several reasons and hard to believe it’s quickly coming to an end. This weekend has been fun and we have made some great memories with close friends and that’s all that matters. We jumped three doe on the way in and lots of tracks so they must have been moving last night after the snow quit. My hunting partners getting a little restless so we will see how much longer we last. Good luck all!


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Make that 1 crow and 1 fox squirrel. 

The view behind:










Last time I was here, didn't see a deer until around 10am. That was late October. Maybe a repeat is in store?


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Be out this evening. Good luck to all ya out now. Let's see some dead deer to get me excited to make it out. Have left private alone for some time now, "should" be a good sit. 
Buddy just txt a while ago said my deer will be done today. He was letting it hang to tenderize :lol:


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

LabtechLewis said:


> Make that 1 crow and 1 fox squirrel.
> 
> The view behind:
> 
> ...


Looks like you are UP there ! Good luck, sure miss being 20+' up


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

Wet drippy snow keeps moving through. Officially wet again. But I think I have a nice doe down in the corner of the field.


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

They're moving.


----------



## ckosal (May 20, 2013)

Out since about 7. Have the boy with me. He was antsy early but the heater and Nintendo have him settled down. 

Lots of does. Probably 10. Unfortunately they all scooted from a loud heavy mature snort behind us. 

Some shooting this morning. More than opening day. Sanilac county. 

No horns yet. I am kicking myself for not taking a doe this morning. I am always convinced every doe is being trailed by a nice buck. So I never pull the trigger. Ha. 











Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## MoreHuntingPls (Oct 6, 2018)

They are moving here this morning @labtech. Saw a 4point following a doe


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Freezer meat!


----------



## bear5h (Jul 28, 2018)

Here's one from a couple weeks ago just to keep u motivated









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas F (Oct 13, 2018)

Horseshoe said:


> Wet drippy snow keeps moving through. Officially wet again. But I think I have a nice doe down in the corner of the field.
> View attachment 616527


Do them shooting sticks work good from a stand like that? Nice having a rest for longer shots in case stands don’t come with a shooting rail.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

crossneyes said:


> View attachment 616537
> 
> Freezer meat!


Congrats !


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Sam22 said:


> She wants you to know that this is not our honeymoon  we had lots of fun plans, Covid be damned.
> 
> Seeing even one deer would help. These buggers are smart, and nocturnal. Tracks all over from last night
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


The best part of hunting with my wife is a nice game of "hide the hotdog" in the blind. She calls it her "deer call". It really works too! Who am I to complain!?

Since it's your "honeymoon" phase, you might even be able to swing it twice! Happy hunting


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Ieatshrooms said:


> I think I see an F. Congrats


Purposely put in pic I’m impressed!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Gone Coastal said:


> While my wife and I were having supper the biggest buck I’ve ever seen on my property strolled in 40 yards from my back door with two does eating dried grapes Grabbed the binoculars, 12 pointer, at 5:30 this evening. Hope he makes it to meet me next year.


What happened, couldn’t get the window opened up enough to get your barrel out?


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Sam22 said:


> Better pic
> View attachment 616775
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Great pic congrats again Sam and congrats on your marriage.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

vsmorgantown said:


> What happened, couldn’t get the window opened up enough to get your barrel out?


Danged floating T.V.trays in the hot tub might not have been the greatest idea...


----------



## slammer00 (Mar 7, 2002)

My lucky charm as he calls himself with my doe tonight


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

slammer00 said:


> View attachment 616791
> My lucky charm as he calls himself with my doe tonight


A big congratulations to you both ..


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Some Hail Marys tonight at the last moment. Great job everyone and now it’s back to the x bow tomorrow.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

slammer00 said:


> View attachment 616791
> My lucky charm as he calls himself with my doe tonight


Congrats slammer!


----------



## mwp (Feb 18, 2004)

Congrats Sam on a final countdown buck
And the new marriage!!


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

November Sunrise said:


> View attachment 616737
> Big flock of ‘em in front of us.


Damn ! Could've killed 2 one shot.. 



Sam22 said:


> Yes deer
> View attachment 616753
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


CONGRATS



slammer00 said:


> View attachment 616791
> My lucky charm as he calls himself with my doe tonight


Congrats! 


Neighbor to north shot, CLOSE about jumped outta my chair. Never even knew they hunted...Neither did homeowner. He waited 10 minutes or so, tracked, herd of deer ran, think I heard his crash... 

That was where they were "supposed" to come from.. not done yet. See ya's soon.

Congrats to those that scored today if I missed ya !


----------



## Gone Coastal (Apr 28, 2003)

vsmorgantown said:


> What happened, couldn’t get the window opened up enough to get your barrel out?


Good one. Actually I was lucky enough to take a nice 8 point during the Independence Hunt in October then another decent 8 pointer at 7:05 a m on Nov.15 . If I only had one in the freezer and a tag left that might have been the first time my house became a deer blind lol


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

The Fishing Pollock said:


> It is so soft under this snow. Nothing froze before the snow. Packed in base on the driveway and parking area with the truck tires last night hoping it would freeze. A lot just melted into mud lol


Yes, mud ! We need cold, freezing, snow. Here's what my 3 wheel drive wheel looked like. "Most" are probably not used like mine.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Congrats! to all the success today everyone. Love it!


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Sam22 said:


> Better pic
> View attachment 616775
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Great last minute buck Sam and great pic!!


----------



## xebadir (Oct 16, 2020)

Well got out for the close of public firearm Mk2 for a couple of hours - no deer sighted, but scared the crap outta a turkey at about a meter and a half on the stalk. Quite a few shots I heard flying in the dying minutes (and one or two after) Now its down to the crossbow to avoid ending up with tag soup for the year! 

Side note: I'm having a ball just being out there (first year hunting), getting a deer would be a bonus at this point.


----------



## Fishingparadise (Aug 7, 2008)

Me and my 12 year old son tagged out tonight with a double.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

xebadir said:


> Well got out for the close of public firearm Mk2 for a couple of hours - no deer sighted, but scared the crap outta a turkey at about a meter and a half on the stalk. Quite a few shots I heard flying in the dying minutes (and one or two after) Now its down to the crossbow to avoid ending up with tag soup for the year!
> 
> Side note: I'm having a ball just being out there (first year hunting), getting a deer would be a bonus at this point.


Keep at it.
One day....A deer will make a gift of itself.
Or...You'll get the shock of a great opportunity out of the blue.
When you are finally successful , We'll want to know who was more surprised , you or the deer!

Keep it fun. Or at least interesting.


----------



## spikekilla (Jan 6, 2009)

xebadir said:


> Well got out for the close of public firearm Mk2 for a couple of hours - no deer sighted, but scared the crap outta a turkey at about a meter and a half on the stalk. Quite a few shots I heard flying in the dying minutes (and one or two after) Now its down to the crossbow to avoid ending up with tag soup for the year!
> 
> Side note: I'm having a ball just being out there (first year hunting), getting a deer would be a bonus at this point.


 “a meter” LOL


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Fishingparadise said:


> View attachment 616885
> Me and my 12 year old son tagged out tonight with a double.


Fantastic effort! Congrats.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Excellent job tonight guys good job on filling some tags.


----------

